# Music schneiden



## TNH (20. August 2003)

hi ich suche ein programm mit dem ich aus music einen bestimmten sound rausschneidne kann und den dan wo anders bunutzen oder anhören kann


----------



## abstract Audion (21. August 2003)

*re: cutten von einzelnen Sound*

Hi, Hallo !

Um Trax zu cutten besorgst Du Dir am besten WaveLab. Ist  von Steinberg geschrieben und extra für solche Sachen konzipiert. Wird allerdings schwer sein aus einem Stück einen einzelnen Sound rauszuschneiden wenn dieser nicht gerade solo steht. Anstonsten musst du versuchen die Frequenzen die nicht zum eigentlichen Sound gehören wegzufiltern, aber völlig rein wird er dann trotzdem nicht sein da er immer noch mit Fetzen anderer Sounds verunreinigt ist die seinem Frequenzband entsprechen. Aber kannst ja mal versuchen Ihn danach mit einigen PlugIns zu barbeiten. Villeicht kriegst Du am Ende n fetteren Sound raus als Du ursprünglich haben wolltest. 

So hoffe konnte Dir weiterhelfen.

Good luck!


----------

